# Where to shoot in South Florida?



## hfl73

I'll be in the Hollywood/Ft. Lauderdale area for several weeks in March. I am looking for suggestions on places to shoot indoors/outdoors while I am there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scashaggy

Here are a few.


AA Lock & Gun, Inc., 407 N. Andrews Ave., Ft. Lauderdale, FL 33301 305-764-4395 (indoor) 

Markham Park Target Range, 16001 West State Rd 84, Sunrise, FL 33326 954-389-2005 (outdoor)

Big Al's Gun Range, 3300 West Hallandale Beach Boulevard, Pembroke Park, FL 33023 (954) 927-8000 (indoor)



Here are a couple if you want to go further south. 

Aces Indoor Range & Gun Shop, 2105 NW 102 Place, Miami, FL 33172 305-717-3277 (indoor)

Hialeah Range & Gun Shop, 1040 E. 49th St., Hialeah, FL 33013 305-688-8679. (indoor)


----------



## scashaggy

Oh yea, also:

Bass Pro Shops, 200 Gulf Stream Way, Dania Beach, FL 33004, (954) 929-7710


----------



## badmac

Are there any unregulated outdoor spots to safely shoot handguns?


----------



## jpg366

iPhone app. Where2shoot For nearby ranges. Unregulated places unowned and tolerant of shooting are pretty rare. 40-50 years ago, way different.


----------

